# 1 year bible reading plan 2010



## jambo

Here is a bible reading plan I have devised for our congregation to follow. On the average print bible it equates to aprox. 3 pages a day. If anyone wishes to use this for themselves or their churches then please feel free to do so.

JANUARY
1	Gen 1-3
2	Gen 4-7
SUN 3rd Ps 1-7
4	Gen 8-11
5	Gen 12-16
6	Gen 17-19
7	Gen 20-23
8	Gen 24-26
9	Gen 27-29
SUN 10th Ps 8-13
11	Gen 30-31
12	Gen 32-35
13	Gen 36-38
14	Gen 39-41
15	Gen 42-44
16	Gen 45-47
SUN 17th Ps 14-18
18	Gen 48-50
19	Ex 1-4
20	Ex 5-7
21	Ex 8-10
22	Ex 11-13
23	Ex 14-16
SUN 24th Ps 19-23
25	Ex 17-20
26	Ex 21-23
27	Ex 24-27
28	Ex 28-29
29	Ex 30-32
30	Ex 33-35
SUN 31st Ps 24-30

FEBRUARY
1	Ex 36-38
2	Ex 39-40
3	Lev 1-4
4	Lev 5-7
5	Lev 8-10
6	Lev 11-13
SUN 7th Ps 31-34
8	Lev 14-15
9	Lev 16-18
10	Lev 19-21
11	Lev 22-23
12	Lev 24-25
13	Lev 26-27
SUN 14th Ps 35-37
15	Lk 1
16	Lk 2-3
17	Lk 4-5
18	Lk 6-7
19	Lk 8-9
20	Lk 10-11
SUN 21st Ps 38-41
22	Lk 12-13
23	Lk 14-16
24	Lk 17-18
25	Lk 19-20
26	Lk 21-22
27	Lk 23-24
SUN 28thJob 1-5

MARCH
1	Acts 1-2
2	Acts 3-5
3	Acts 6-7
4	Acts 8-9
5	Acts 10-12
6	Acts 13-14
SUN 7th Job 6-10
8	Acts 15-16
9	Acts 17-18
10	Acts 19-20
11	Acts 21-22
12	Acts 23-24
13	Acts 25-26
SUN 14th Job 11-14
15	Acts 27-28
16	Nu 1-2
17	Nu 3-4
18	Nu 5-6
19	Nu 7-8
20	Nu 9-11
SUN 21st Job 15-19
22	Nu 12-14
23	Nu 15-17
24	Nu 18-20
25	Nu 21-22
26	Nu 23-25
27	Nu 26-28
SUN 28th Job 20-22
29	Nu 29-31
30	Nu 32-33
31	Nu 34-36

APRIL
1	Dt 1-2
2	Dt 3-5
3	Dt 6-8
SUN 4th Job 23-28
5	Dt 9-11
6	Dt 12-15
7	Dt 16-19
8	Dt 20-22
9	Dt 23-26
10	Dt 27-28
SUN 11th Job 29-31
12	Dt 29-31
13	Dt 32-34
14	Josh 1-4
15	Josh 5-7
16	Josh 8-10
17	Josh 11-13
SUN 18th Job 32-37
19	Josh 14-17
20	Josh 18-20
21	Josh 21-22
22	Josh 23-24
23	Judg 1-3
24	Judg 4-5
SUN 25th Job 38-42
26	Judg 6-8
27	Judg 9-10
28	Judg 11-12
29	Judg 13-16
30	Judg 17-19

MAY
1	Judg 20-21
SUN 2nd Ps 42-46
3	Ruth
4	Rom 1-4
5	Rom 5-8
6	Rom 9-11
7	Rom 12-14
8	Rom 15-16
Sun 9th Ps 47-51
10	1 Cor 1-5
11	1 Cor 6-8
12	1 Cor 9-11
13 1 Cor 12-14
14 1 Cor 15-16
15	2 Cor 1-6
SUN 16th Ps 52-58
17	2 Cor 7-10
18 2 Cor 11-13
19	1 Sam 1-3
20	1 Sam 4-8
21	1 Sam 9-11
22 1 Sam 12-14
SUN 23rd Ps 59-64
24 1 Sam 15-16
25 1 Sam 17-18
26 1 Sam 19-21
27 1 Sam 22-24
28 1 Sam 25-27
29 1 Sam 28-31
SUN 30th Ps 65-68
31	2 Sam 1-3

JUNE
1	2 Sam 4-7
2	2 Sam 8-12
3 2 Sam 13-14
4 2 Sam 15-17
5 2 Sam 18-19
SUN 6th Ps 69-72
7 2 Sam 20-22
8 2 Sam 23-24
9	1 Kgs 1-2
10	1 Kgs 3-6
11	1 Kgs 7-8
12	1 Kgs 9-11
SUN 13th Pro 1-3
14 1 Kgs 12-14
15 1 Kgs 15-17
16 1 Kgs 18-19
17 1 Kgs 20-22
18	2 Kgs 1-4
19	2 Kgs 5-7
SUN 20th Pro 4-6
21	2 Kgs 8-10
22 2 Kgs 11-13
23 2 Kgs 14-16
24 2 Kgs 17-18
25 2 Kgs 19-21
26 2 Kgs 22-23
SUN 27th Pro 7-9
28 2 Kgs 24-25
29	Mk 1-2
30	Mk 3-4

JULY
1	Mk 5-6
2	Mk 7-9
3	Mk 10-11
SUN 4th Pro 10-12
5	Mk 12-13
6	Mk 14-16
7	Gal
8	Eph 
9	Phil 
10	Col
SUN 11th Pro 13-15
12	1 Thess
13	2 Thess
14	1 Chro 1-3
15	1 Chro 4-6
16	1 Chro 7-9
17 1 Chro 10-13
SUN 18th Pro 16-18
19 1 Chro 14-16
20 1 Chro 17-20
21 1 Chro 21-24
22 1 Chro 25-27
23 1 Chro 28-29
24	2 Chro 1-5
SUN 25th Pro 19-21
26	2 Chro 6-8
27 2 Chro 9-12
28 2 Chro 13-17
29 2 Chro 18-20
30 2 Chro 21-24
31 2 Chro 25-28
AUGUST
SUN 1st Pro 22-24
2 2 Chro 29-31
3 2 Chro 32-34
4 2 Chro 35-36
5	Ezra 1-4
6	Ezra 5-7
7	Ezra 8-10
SUN 8th Pro 25-27
9	Neh 1-4
10	Neh 5-8
11	Neh 9-11
12	Neh 12-13
13	Est 1-4
14	Est 5-10
SUN 15th Pro 28-31
16	Is 1-3
17	Is 4-7
18	Is 8-10
19	Is 11-14
20	Is 15-19
21	Is 20-23
SUN 22nd Ps 73-75
23	Is 24-27
24	Is 28-29
25	Is 30-32
26	Is 33-36
27	Is 37-39
28	Is 40-41
SUN 29th Ps 76-78
30	Is 42-44
31	Is 45-47

SEPTEMBER
1	Is 48-49
2	Is 50-52
3	Is 53-56
4	Is 57-59
SUN 5th Ps 79-83
6	Is 60-63
7	Is 64-66
8	Mt 1-4
9	Mt 5-7
10	Mt 8-10
11	Mt 11-12
SUN 12th Ps 84-87
13	Mt 13-14
14	Mt 15-18
15	Mt 19-21
16	Mt 22-24
17	Mt 25-26
18	Mt 27-28
SUN 19th Ps 88-89
20	1 Tim 
21	2 Tim
22	Tit/Philm
23	Heb 1-4
24	Heb 6-8
25	Heb 9-10
SUN 26th Eccl 1-4
27	Heb 11-13
28	James
29	Jer 1-2
30	Jer 3-4

OCTOBER
1	Jer 5-6
2	Jer 7-9
SUN 3rd Eccl 5-8
4	Jer 10-12
5	Jer 13-15
6	Jer 16-18
7	Jer 19-22
8	Jer 23-25
9	Jer 26-29
SUN 10th Eccl 9-12
11	Jer 30-31
12	Jer 32-33
13	Jer 34-36
14	Jer 37-40
15	Jer 41-45
16	Jer 46-48
SUN 17th Ps 90-96
18	Jer 49-50
19	Jer 51
20	Jer 52
21	Lam
22	Ezek 1-4
23	Ezek 5-9
SUN 24th Ps 97-102
25	Ezek 10-13
26	Ezek 14-16
27	Ezek 17-19
28	Ezek 20-21
29	Ezek 22-24
30	Ezek 25-27
SUN 31 Ps 103-106

NOVEMBER
1	Ezek 28-30
2	Ezek 31-32
3	Ezek 33-35
4	Ezek 36-38
5	Ezek 39-40
6	Ezek 41-43
SUN 7th Songs 1-4
8	Ezek 44-46
9	Ezek 47-48
10	Jn 1
11	Jn 2-3
12	Jn 4-5
13	Jn 6
SUN 14th Songs 5-8
15	Jn 7-8
16	Jn 9-10
17	Jn 11-12
18	Jn 13-15
19	Jn 16-17
20	Jn 18-19
SUN 21 Ps 107-111
22	Jn 20-21
23	1 Pet
24 2 Pet
25	1 Jn
26	2 Jn/3 Jn/Jude
27	Dan 1-2
SUN 28 Ps 112-118
29	Dan 3-4
30	Dan 5-6

DECEMBER
1	Dan 7-8
2	Dan 9-10
3	Dan 11-12
4	Hos 1-5
SUN 5th Ps 119
6	Hos 6-9
7	Hos 10-14
8	Joel
9 Amos 1-5
10	Amos 6-9
11	Obed-Jon
SUN 12 Ps 120-134
13	Mic 1-4
14	Mic 5-7
15	Nahum
16	Hab
17	Zeph
18	Haggai
SUN 19 Ps 135-141
20	Zech 1-6
21	Zech 7-10
22	Zech 11-14
23	Malachi
24	Rev 1-3
25	Rev 4-6
SUN 26 Ps 142-150
27	Rev 7-9
28	Rev 10-12
29	Rev 13-16
30	Rev 17-19
31	Rev 20-22


----------



## Soonerborn

Thanks for this. Just out of curiosity, how come the readings do not follow the order of the books as found in the bible.


----------



## jambo

If you just read from Genesis to Revelation it would mean it would be the autumn before any New Testament passages were read whilst the likes of Psalms would all be read in one go. The Old Testament is basically read from Genesis-Malachi with breaks to read New Testament segments. Rather than read the gospels one after the other they are spaced out over the year. Acts naturally follows onto Luke and each New Testament section begins with one of the three other gospels and some epistles which follow the NT order. Rather than read the wisdom literature in one go, I felt it would be better spreading it out over the year by reading it on Sundays.


----------



## Michael

Check this one out.


----------



## Andres

This is the one I am going to use for the upcoming year.


----------



## Ne Oublie

Andres said:


> This is the one I am going to use for the upcoming year.



I have gone through the M'CHEYNE reading plan the past 2 years and it has been very encouraging and easy to manage. Some read just 2 of the chapters one year the other 2 the next, if it seems overwhelming. Honestly, I have found that the maximum time taken to read through all four chapters is 20 minutes, not including any meditation or prayer.

I highly recommend this reading plan, for its flexibility and its accessibility. And it has been most encouraging that there are very few days in the year that your not reading a psalm!


----------



## Jake

There are many of them here:
ESV Bible Reading Plans

and here:
Reading Plans - YouVersion.com: Online Bible

Both allow good ways to keep up with them electronically, or you can simply print a sheet off from th ESV site. I am doing the chronological plan this year.


----------



## baron

I read the other day that a person reading at a typical pace can read the Bible out loud in about 100 hours or less.

I'm amazed at how many christains I meet that have not even read the bible frrom cover to cover once.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

My Bible for 2010:

Amazon.com: The One Year Bible: The entire English Standard Version arranged in 365 daily readings (9781581347081): Books


----------

